# As if we need more makers of 1911s....



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Magnum Research Inc (Desert Eagle) has two 1911 models in the 2010 catalog.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Surprised at the (low) price. I pictured a Desert Eagle 1911 as a .50 cal chrome and gold plated anchor with a $2k price tag.


----------



## xXxplosive (Nov 18, 2009)

I hear one from Glock and Ruger is a possibility also.............just shows which platform is above all the rest.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

xXxplosive said:


> I hear one from Glock and Ruger is a possibility also.............just shows which platform is above all the rest.


Or at least which one isn't covered by any patent. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

These were the ill fated G4 1911s that Mr. K of Charles Daly was having Bul make for him to import. Well darned if shades of the infamous Jericho episode have raised their ugly heads again as BUL and MRI have "relieved" CD at the 11th hour of these 1911s for themselves. Lots of folks are v-e-r-y POed about this crap by MRI and BUL. Plus if you looked at the G4 designs they were pretty clean like Dan Wessons without any billboard etching as evidenced in the ads posted above. PASS BIG TIME on ethical grounds as a minimum.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Bald1 said:


> These were the ill fated G4 1911s that Mr. K of Charles Daly was having Bul make for him to import. Well darned if shades of the infamous Jericho episode have raised their ugly heads again as BUL and MRI have "relieved" CD at the 11th hour of these 1911s for themselves. Lots of folks are v-e-r-y POed about this crap by MRI and BUL. Plus if you looked at the G4 designs they were pretty clean like Dan Wessons without any billboard etching as evidenced in the ads posted above. PASS BIG TIME on ethical grounds as a minimum.


CD :buttkick: BUL


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I guess those people don't see the old POS 1911 as such a bad seal anyway. I'm pretty fond of them. Even the two POS Taurus PT1911. They are due for a failure. A few thousand rounds sure can't be what is needed to show yourself as a quality platform.:smt083:anim_lol:


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*Jewelry*



MLB said:


> Surprised at the (low) price. I pictured a Desert Eagle 1911 as a .50 cal chrome and gold plated anchor with a $2k price tag.


At least if it was chrome and gold plated you could attach it to your ears and look pretty! :anim_lol:


----------

